# R34 GTR rear trunk/boot lid



## leodspider (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking for a rear boot lid or trunk after some idiot bumped into me and isn***8217;t repairable . 

Preferably in white I believe it***8217;s QM1 paint code non damaged


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

leodspider said:


> *Looking for a rear boot lid or trunk after some idiot bumped into me and isn’t repairable .
> 
> Preferably in white I believe it’s QM1 paint code non damaged*


Looked on eBay?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breaking...613090&hash=item25fbb88a78:g:UpkAAOSwtrJbP0OC

Seller is nothing to do with me BTW!

HTH!


----------



## leodspider (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah I seen that sent the guy a message thought I***8217;d ask here as well . Cheers for the link tho ***x1f44d;


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

A mate may have one. I***8217;ll let you know Monday.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*boot lid*



leodspider said:


> Looking for a rear boot lid or trunk after some idiot bumped into me and isn’t repairable .
> 
> Preferably in white I believe it’s QM1 paint code non damaged


we have a perfect red one in stock , contact [email protected]


----------

